# Kennel Reviews



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

I saw this kennel at my local tractor supply and it seemed to be a good product. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...&langId=-1&storeId=10551&ddkey=http:ClickInfo

Are there any forum members currently using this product?

Any thoughts positive or negative?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

A friend bought a few of these. She brought over 3 for me to use while I 'babysat' her GSDs. After approximately 1 month I was seeing welds coming apart. The dogs weren't the kind of dogs that you'd expect could do this type of damage.

The experience solved my dilemma and saved me a lot of $$$. My best option is to buy the materials and do the welding myself or to have someone weld them up for me.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jason I use a Prefiert Ranch dog kennel. They are BIG bucks but work. Lowes Lumber also has a nice one for about $350. It has a full swinging front door. I've thought about it for emergency garage use or inhouse kenneling. Chain link is a waste of money and some have very thin wire.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jason Fox said:


> I saw this kennel at my local tractor supply and it seemed to be a good product.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...&langId=-1&storeId=10551&ddkey=http:ClickInfo
> 
> ...



I wanted that kennel, but found a better value in a Lucky Dog 10x10x6 for just under $200. My dog throws herself at the side of the kennel all day long, so I'm really glad I didn't go with welded wire. It isn't made in panels, so when the chainlink wears out someday, I'll buy a new roll of chainlink and basically have a new kennel.


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I will keep looking.


----------



## Kevin Cramer (Jan 26, 2008)

A friend of mine loves his Options Plus kennel. http://www.optionspluskennels.com/silverseries.htm

He has the silver series but they have others.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The down side to the ones at Lowes (here anyway) is they have the rounded corners on the gates. I've seen dogs get their heads stuck in those trying to get out. 
Be sure and get the ones with squared corners on the gates.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Kevin Cramer said:


> A friend of mine loves his Options Plus kennel. http://www.optionspluskennels.com/silverseries.htm
> 
> He has the silver series but they have others.


 
I have had several of the options plus silver series in the past and they are good for the price, BUT a kennel chewer/recker will detroy one in no time.

I have the prefiert ones now, much better.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Jason, I use the 10x10s from tractor supply and love it. Im getting ready to get another one seeing how my chainlink kennel is starting to wear down. I have not had a problems with welds braking, overall it is holding up nicely, I have had it for about 2 years now. The one that you are asking about I have never used so I can't tell ya, but I recommend the 10x10 from tractor supply.


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

Jay-

Is this the unit you are talking about?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...10551_10001_48986_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The down side to the ones at Lowes (here anyway) is they have the rounded corners on the gates. I've seen dogs get their heads stuck in those trying to get out.
> Be sure and get the ones with squared corners on the gates.


The chain link ones do, but not the welded wire ones. The welded wire ones are square.


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

To those that have used Priefert Kennels are you using the Premier or Backyard Kits?

http://www.priefert.com/products/dog/


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the commercial grade ones.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jason I'll answer for Jay, yes those are the ones we have and we've not had any problems.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What do you use for kennel dividers, plywood, concrete?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kyle I noticed that your building walls aren't chewed on. Repaint, new, or nice dogs? My goofs would have eaten it! Looks great, do you have a curb or floor drain out front?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Kyle (and others)

Youl should add that nice picture to the Community Photo Gallery in the Kennels section so that when it comes time for me to build one I won't have to try and find this thread ](*,)


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Kyle, would you mind posting some more pics of your kennel? I have been thinking about building one like that I would like to see how the inside of yours is made. Thanks.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the option plus kennels and would not waste my money on them again. The welds break easy and they rust out quickly.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Kyle I noticed that your building walls aren't chewed on. Repaint, new, or nice dogs? My goofs would have eaten it!


Looks like a metal building to me. I could be wrong, though...


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Just to add there are different gauges in chain link. I have had cheap ones (higher the number the weaker the link) and a determined dog can get out of those without a problem. However, If you go to a fence company you can have panels made up of any gauge you wish. I had some made with 7 gauge and you cannot even make the fence budge with your hands. The dogs give up after testing it once or twice. I have also had no deterioration in this fencing in 5 years. Looks great still. A little over $100 a panel except the gate panel is around 50 to 75 more.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

No drain, Scoop and hose out, bleach one or two times a month.

I don't leave my dogs in the kennels other than when I am not home or I need to put them up for some reason.

The building is wood and so far I havn't had problems with them chewing on the door ways. I have thought about this though and figured I would plate the wood areas in the event of a chewer.

The whole thing sits on a concreat pad, the inside is wood floor all of it sealed with a industrial epoxy resin waterproof paint.

Outside are 8 foot panels with 4 foot door pannels, inside is the same only 5X4 foot pannels.

The building is 18 ft by 8 ft, this leaves a 3 foot walkway inside behind the kennel doors.


The pad was around $700, the building $2300 and kennel pannels:

5ea 8X6

8ea 4X6 door

5ea 5X6

all ran around $3200 delivered

I also have a 4X4 section of kennel deck inside and outside so the dogs can get up off a wet floor.


I can't seem to find the other pictures I had


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks. Thats exactly what I need. I like the building that is added on.


----------



## Cathie Best (Apr 12, 2008)

The pad was around $700, the building $2300 and kennel pannels:

5ea 8X6

8ea 4X6 door

5ea 5X6

all ran around $3200 delivered

I also have a 4X4 section of kennel deck inside and outside so the dogs can get up off a wet floor.


I can't seem to find the other pictures I had[/quote]

Can you please tell me where you order it? I am trying to design a kennel area right now. I will only be using this when I am gone as well.
Thanks!
Cat


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I ordered the kennel pannels from: http://www.intermountainfarmers.com/

but there is a link to find a local distributer on the Priefert Website.

I had the building built by a local shed company.


----------



## Cathie Best (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Kyle, I like your idea. Now I wish I had bought the construction site portable my parents just sold for next to nothing. I would have made a cool storage room added to your kennel idea. I have one Prefiert Kennel I use off and on. I could use your basic design idea and what I already have as well.
I really like Priefert. They are so solid and strong and its almost impossible for a dog to damage it or get hurt in it. 

Also, it appears you have the inside AC'd which is a must where we live. Is this correct?? Its 110 here today and I wouldnt leave anything outside in this without something to cool them. 

If you ever get time to take a few pics of the inside of you kennel I would love to see them. I am hoping to build my (ha ha....have my husband get it built for me) next year so I am gathering design ideas at this point and I really like yours. 
Thanks,
Cathie Best


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Righ now I am using a Master Cool role around Evaporative Cooler, all you need is 110v ac and a hose connecton. I purchased it at Lowes. I use to use misters but the dogs LOVE the Swamp cooler much better. Works real good in Dry Climates like Las Vegas.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

All of these are great. What do you guys do about the ones that seem like they can jump, dig and sometimes pick locks to get out! lol. Any ideas for setting up something in a garage?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michael Santana said:


> All of these are great. What do you guys do about the ones that seem like they can jump, dig and sometimes pick locks to get out! lol. Any ideas for setting up something in a garage?


My 6x23 run is behind the garage with a dog door going inside the garage to a pen with the two dog houses inside. The cover on the top is used as additional storage space for the garage. Mostly crates and other dog "stuff". 
The only problem if you use a run, only in the garage, is a lack of sunshine unless you have access to windows. Same with ventilation for heat in the warmer months.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

I anyone can send me the issues with Behlen, that would be great. I work in IT (Project Manager) at Tractor, but know the Behlen rep upstairs and can let her and the buyer know.

I just sold (since we have the barn kennel building) the kennel set up that my dog (that passed in April) lived in. Bought from a company in Gilroy CA (I am from SF) and it was excellent! Two runs, both 10 x15, covered kennel and 7 rating on the chain link. A freind in Scottsville bought it.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

We have probably 7 of the AKC Welded Wire Kennels from Tractor Supply...we have boarded many different large breeds in the kennels and have never had a problem with the exception of 1 dog and even she didn't get out, just bent one of the wires. We have jumpers, chewers and 2 serious escape artists and no dog has escaped yet.


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

Tammy, I may have to rethink my experience with the AKC kennels. I had 3 here and one was just coming apart. Bad welding job on that one I guess. I'm still gonna go with the horse and hog panels though. May not be as perty, but I think they'll do the job for a fraction.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

If I am not mistaken Costco also carries the AKC brand of kennel. I gave up on chain link and went to the welded wire too. It looks nicer and the dogs can't unravel it. Will most likely break teeth before they can damage the panels. We have a local company http://www.lbarmranch.com/index.html that builds everthing from primate, exotic cat to canine runs and horse pens and shelters. They built my welded wire kennel panels and just installed a roof for us over a bank of runs yesterday and I love it. You might check with some local fence companies (or look for companies that build horse pens and shelters) to see if they can make something similar if you can't find the AKC or Priefert brands.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

The BEST kennels I have bought are my Mason Kennels. Extremely heavy and very durable. Pricey but they'll last forever. I have the 4ft stainless isolation panels too. Excellent to keep dogs from fence fighting. I've been super pleased.


----------

